# Tera Online vs Blade and Soul



## tenshi143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Who's the better of the two gameplay wise? (Need opinion of B&S player)

I really can't figure out the gameplay of B&S since, well, I haven't played it. And I've only watched some videos of it on youtube.  Is it really like Tera in gameplay?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 23, 2013)

All I know is the ending cinematic looks great.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 23, 2013)

TERA roots you on attack and thus, sucks.

Guild Wars 2 wins.

Also, Blade & Soul may never get released in the west. If it does, IMO, it will be too little too late.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't talk about GW 2 the hell? lol I'm asking about Tera and B&S ... 

@Patchouli cinematics only  B&S is like.. Idk you get locked into position or some shit? I've also heard that you will lock onto an opponent.

Talking about gameplay here. Don't bring up unnecessary 'other' MMOs please. Thank you.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2013)

Guild Wars 2 is better than B&S


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, right now Tera is because we cannot and may never get to play Blade and Soul. There is a lot of fantastic content in Tera to play with and it is free now, so why wait for Blade and Soul (or maybe you have already played Tera?)?

Maybe your whole thing is the Asian/anime stuff, but Neverwinter is another recent action MMO you might want to check out.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 24, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> I didn't talk about GW 2 the hell?







tenshi143 said:


> Talking about gameplay here. Don't bring up unnecessary 'other' MMOs please. Thank you.



I'm talking about gameplay too. As I recall, both these MMOs root you in place while you attack, which makes them both terrible. Jokingly, I brought up Guild Wars 2 because it is vastly superior to in every way to either one of them, and you'd be crazy not to consider it.



Stumpy said:


> Neverwinter is another recent action MMO you might want to check out.



Same problem. Can't move and attack at the same time but calls itself an action MMO. Garbage.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Same problem. Can't move and attack at the same time but calls itself an action MMO. Garbage.


I disagree that THAT is the root of the problem with the combat design of such games. You can't move and attack in the best MOBA games and they have better combat than any MMO on the market. 

Or if you are the type to poop on MOBAs, I can also point to Dark Souls. If you poop on MOBAs and Dark Souls, you sir have poor taste in games.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 24, 2013)

WoW the first mmo and also the best. 


Seriously all these mmos suck badly,  their gameplay doesn't matter, it's all bs. In the end they're all trying to copy a 9 years old game.

GW2  was supposed to change the ''future'' of mmos, yet I don't even see anyone talking about it anymore today.

For the hell of it though I'll just say Tera, for some reason it's still alive, so it might be doing something right. who knows though


----------



## tenshi143 (Jul 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm talking about gameplay too. As I recall, both these MMOs root you in place while you attack, which makes them both terrible. Jokingly, I brought up Guild Wars 2 because it is vastly superior to in every way to either one of them, and you'd be crazy not to consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem. Can't move and attack at the same time but calls itself an action MMO. Garbage.



The fuqing this is  GW is NOT my type of cookie  god damn. Not every gamer that you will encounter will like what _ you _ like. 

>Thread purpose, how different B&S is to Tera
>GW2 is da shit 
>WoW is da shit  you must like it  uwotm8?


----------



## Naruto (Jul 24, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I disagree that THAT is the root of the problem with the combat design of such games. You can't move and attack in the best MOBA games and they have better combat than any MMO on the market.



Yeah, because an overhead RTS control scheme is totally comparable to WASD movement.



Stumpy said:


> Or if you are the type to poop on MOBAs, I can also point to Dark Souls. If you poop on MOBAs and Dark Souls, you sir have poor taste in games.



I have nearly a *thousand *hours on Dota 2, I played Dota 1 since it came out on WC3, I've played League, I've played HoN.

Dude, I fucking played Aeon of Strife on SC.

I own Demon Souls and Dark Souls on the PS3, I own Dark Souls on steam as well.

Who the fuck do you think you are? 



Dokiz1 said:


> WoW the first mmo



Uh, no it really wasn't.



tenshi143 said:


> *A Garbled Mess*



'Kay.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jul 24, 2013)

You are like religion lol

Don't shove it down on everyone's throat


----------



## Naruto (Jul 24, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> You are like religion lol
> 
> Don't shove it down on everyone's throat



>_>

Crazy idea: maybe I don't mind that you don't feel the same way I do?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, because an overhead RTS control scheme is totally comparable to WASD movement.


Yeah, I'm no game designer. I'm merely pointing out that one style of play is more fun than the other. MMOs weren't always the same WASD WoW/EverQuest based games that they are today. Point and Click used to be the dominant form of interaction.



> I have nearly a *thousand *hours on Dota 2, I played Dota 1 since it came out on WC3, I've played League, I've played HoN.
> 
> Dude, I fucking played Aeon of Strife on SC.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot you played Doter 

Then we should agree that we should not have to put up with shitty combat in MMOs.


----------



## Azaria (Sep 10, 2013)

I read somewhere the reason Blade & Soul is taking so long is that they're adjusting the game play for a western audience.


----------



## SSJLance (Dec 17, 2013)

Blade and Soul is in open beta in china right now. There are various places (steparu, blade and soul dojo) that can help you get signed up for a tencent account if you are interested in playing. There are a lot of English speaking guilds as well.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2013)

Blade and soul probably won't ever come to western servers.

So unless you can read Hangul, keep dreaming.


----------

